# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Which Is The Best Linux Distribution?

## kalayama

Which is the best Linux for home? I particularly like Fedora and Ubuntu. But I need more input on which Linux to go for. (Simple general purpose operating system for home).

I have tried a lot of Linux distributions, but none as a permanet OS. Currently I am using Ubuntu Live CDs...

----------


## sharifhere

As of now.. i find ubuntu to be very useful nad interactive than any other

----------

